# The Nations # 1 Maltese



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

CH Chrisman-RhapsodyChills-N-Thrills
"Chilly"

http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/Chilly.html

Sire: BIS CH Marcris Thrill of Victory
Dam: CH Chrisman's Shocked Silly
Breeder: T Holibaugh & C Vicari & M Comitini
Owner: M Singe/C Filson/C Vicari/ M Comitini/T Holibaugh 


http://chrismanpuppies.com/Chilly.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Talk about drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Chills--for sure, gives me chills just looking at that beautiful Malt!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She is beautiful! Awww Wookie is related to her.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Talk about drop dead gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. My stars !


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL . Sarah


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW she is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg how adorable


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- he is definitely a beautiful dog. And you can just see the attitude -- that's what makes them #1.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> She is beautiful! Awww Wookie is related to her. enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]



*So is Buttons, which just goes to show how poorly I take care of his grooming & training.*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

You guys have said it all.....but I will add another ...WOW to the consensus!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383212
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Awww well Buttons is CUTE as can be in your avatar!











enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

*not impressed* 

Most of the dogs on this forum are so much cuter.

EDIT: okay, looked again and this time scrolled down. Looks FAR better with the short hair. Pictures with the long hair do nothing for me. The short hair pictures are the cute ones. Though, I still say that most of the dogs on this forum are far cuter....or maybe just more photogenic...I dunno.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> *not impressed*
> 
> Most of the dogs on this forum are so much cuter.
> 
> EDIT: okay, looked again and this time scrolled down. Looks FAR better with the short hair. Pictures with the long hair do nothing for me. The short hair pictures are the cute ones. Though, I still say that most of the dogs on this forum are far cuter....or maybe just more photogenic...I dunno.[/B]


I'm not "that" impressed either. Beautiful dog, but not "jumping" out.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think she is gorgeous! And BTW, V'doggie's father is Ch Con Artist. How is Wookie related?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hard for me to believe anyone would type "not impressed" about Chilly. 








*shakes head* in bewilderrment

I love all her pictures and all her coat lengths. My favorite picture is the one where she is being given a treat on the grass. Shows her awesome little shape and pretty coat.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love her profile in that photo.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is it just me or in the pics with short hair, does she look like Pixel and Mini?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I see that Chrisman has 4 available puppies...from two different litters. Sher, I agree that Chilly looks like Pixel and Mini.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hard for me to believe anyone would type "not impressed" about Chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree with you here so thank you for typing what I was thinking! Sometimes it's hard for pictures to really do justice to show how gorgeous a dog really is but the pictures of Chilly as a puppy come pretty close. She was an exceptionally gorgeous puppy who grew up to be a gorgeous adult. I haven't seen her in person but I'm sure she's breathtaking. I also love the pictures of Chilly in the grass, as you said, it shows how nice her conformation is. I admit that I'm looking at maltese with a more critical eye these days and I definitely have a preference as far as what I like. Knowing how much work it is to get a coat that long, that alone is enough to impress the bejeeses out of me!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just beautiful!!!
Andrea


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Chilly is beautiful!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my......STUNNING!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=383927
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree............she is gorgeous, both in show coat and puppy coat. And for anyone who has ever kept or tried to keep a Malt in full coat KUDDO's. It is a true committment.....not only time, but love and patience.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well if anyone wants my two cents - ......I'd take her anyday. I think she's beautiful, long hair and short.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've seen her in person now and now and she is truly a stunning girl.


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow she is beautiful !

She looks like those porcelain maltese.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

_So_ beautiful!








Sigh


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I have to hand it to the breeders and handlers who keep working so hard to better the breed... and help bring us some very beautiful pet Maltese into our homes. 
Chilly is a striking looking Maltese. Congrats to all envolved with such an absolute doll!!! *:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Is it just me or in the pics with short hair, does she look like Pixel and Mini?[/B]


 :thumbsup: she does look like Pixel

She is stunning. I'd love to see her in person


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Such a beauty! I met Tonia (handler) at the Kansas City dog show this past summer. She was very nice :biggrin: and informative.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

She is not Chilly.....she is HOT!!!!!! Beautiful.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is STUNNING. :wub: :wub:


----------

